# Molly was cold



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

This was her snuggling up with Murphy earlier. It was too cute not to take a picture.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Aww, I love the pictures of them together! They seem like just the best of friends!


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

They really are. In fact, sometimes I feel bad for Murphy because she ALWAYS has to lay on him. Poor guy never has his own space. But from my perspective it's so darn cute.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I love your Molly girl. She is just adorable. If she keeps getting bigger, poor Murphy is going to be squished.


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

BeauShel said:


> I love your Molly girl. She is just adorable. If she keeps getting bigger, poor Murphy is going to be squished.


I know it, and it's so scary because she just has no idea how big she is. She thinks she's a toy poodle or something, lol.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

So cute...Molly just needs a little golden fur to keep her warm.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

Everytime you post I say the same thing....I LOVE MOLLY....super cute pic.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Precious*

Absolutely precious!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Awwww, this is priceless.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I love snuggling pictures. How cute.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Super sweet. Love seeing pics of them snuggling together.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Awwww, she's so cute!


----------



## caligal (Jul 28, 2010)

I want a mastiff! I want a cuddly one like yours! Sweet....


----------

